# Need advice on Jetter



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am in need of some advice on who makes a machine that can jet 1 1/2 - 6" lines. The catch is it has to be electric. I have found several that go up to 4" but i need it to go all the way up to 6".

Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

why electric ?


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

90 percent of the work we do is inside. Also we are in high rises some of the time. So electric is what I need. Also has anyone ever used one on glass acid pipe?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you power and water supply capabilities?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You may want to at least consider a propane unit.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am considering a propane unit. And we have plenty of single phase power in all the buildings on campus. I have been looking at a spartan mini jet but I think I am going to need more power.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Unless you have access to 220v, you're not going to clean 6" lines with an electric jetter. I have a Spartan electric and don't use it on anything larger than 2".






Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Unless you have access to 220v, you're not going to clean 6" lines with an electric jetter. I have a Spartan electric and don't use it on anything larger than 2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it happening even with 220v. They would need 460v and plenty of amps.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A gas/diesel trailer unit with a really long jumper hose is what you need.


----------

